# Photo shoot with the hound



## Stamp (Jan 30, 2010)

Had absolutely nothing to do today, and the camera was giving me funny looks, so I just had to take some photos, and the only one home was the dog, so here they are... what do ya'll think?

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 30, 2010)

That is a goofy looking canine. 
I like the expression in the last shot.


----------



## stone_family3 (Jan 30, 2010)

I really like the black and white looks like he is a grumpy old man...LOL


----------



## Stamp (Jan 30, 2010)

thebeatles said:


> I like the expression in the last shot.



Yeah, I think he was getting tired of working it for the camera at that point. 





stone_family3 said:


> I really like the black and white looks like he is a grumpy old man...LOL



Thanks.. he is getting to be an old man... luckily he's not grumpy yet, though.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 1, 2010)

He looks sooo dignified!


----------



## itsjustbrandy (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww.. how adorable!!  I just want to squeeze and cuddle him in #2. :hug::

#3 is a great shot of him!  

What is his name? How old is he?  What are his hobbies?  
Is he single?? no kidding... :lmao: sounded like that is where that was going though, didn't it... lol

Tell us a little about him though...
I'm a dog lover.. hehe


----------



## Stamp (Feb 2, 2010)

itsjustbrandy said:


> Awww.. how adorable!!  I just want to squeeze and cuddle him in #2. :hug::
> 
> #3 is a great shot of him!
> 
> ...



LOL  Thanks Brandy..

His name is Bear (because he looks like a bear ) he's about 7 years old, he's a chow/shepherd mix, his hobbies include sitting around the house, eating, and sleeping, and he IS single! Let me know if you want his number. :lmao:


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice dog and great job with the pics!


----------



## Stamp (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks corndog!


----------



## crestremovals (Feb 4, 2010)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww amazing whats the name of this dogs


I like it


----------



## Stamp (Feb 4, 2010)

crestremovals said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww amazing whats the name of this dogs
> 
> 
> I like it



Bear... Thanks!


----------

